# more greats from Craigslist



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

A few more from the Craigslist archives. Lots of ambition out there this time of year, wonder how ambitious they will be in March.:crying:

-willing to come shovel your side walks and drive ways at such a good price theres no need for a plow truck please call jim

-LOOKING TO MAKE A FEW BUCKS, PLOWING DRIVEWAYS IN THE MARATHON AREA AVG 15 A DRIVEWAY.

- usually only plow my own properties, but i am in the Endicott and willing to plow driveways within the endicott area or close by for only 10$


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You just have to love lowballers. When they don't show up for the first snow, you know the customers will be calling the real guys!wesport


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Found another, too funny!

realy broke striper needs work /striper clothes!! asap

HI,
I WAS THROWN OUT BY MY BOYFRIEND WHO KEPT ALL MY STUFF !!! I HAVE NOTHING TO WERE TO WORK AND NEED CLOTHS ASAP IM A STRIPER SO I NEED BARELY THERE CLOTHING!!!! I HAVE TO WORK TONITE AND HAVE NOTHING TO WERE CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME I HAVE KIDS AND NEED TO WORK TONITE !!!!! PLEASE HELP


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

6feetdeep;467573 said:


> - usually only plow my own properties, but i am in the Endicott and willing to plow driveways within the endicott area or close by for only 10$


Would love to know who that is.......... As I would love to take a picture of their truck and see how bad it is...


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

6feetdeep;470211 said:


> Found another, too funny!
> 
> realy broke striper needs work /striper clothes!! asap
> 
> ...


thats a good one, i dont think many people would care if she just showed up to work naked... I mean you are a stripper


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

6feetdeep;467573 said:


> A few more from the Craigslist archives. Lots of ambition out there this time of year, wonder how ambitious they will be in March.:crying:
> 
> -willing to come shovel your side walks and drive ways at such a good price theres no need for a plow truck please call jim
> 
> ...


thats 5 minutes from me LOL


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

topdj;470301 said:


> thats 5 minutes from me LOL


which one?


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

6feetdeep;470211 said:


> HI,
> I WAS THROWN OUT BY MY BOYFRIEND. IM A STRIPER.


Gee.....I wonder why?











6feetdeep;470211 said:


> HI,
> I WAS THROWN OUT BY MY BOYFRIEND. I HAVE KIDS AND NEED TO WORK TONITE !!!!! PLEASE HELP


Where are your kids staying if you go to work?











6feetdeep;470211 said:


> HI,
> I WAS THROWN OUT BY MY BOYFRIEND WHO KEPT ALL MY STUFF !!! I HAVE NOTHING TO WERE TO WORK AND NEED CLOTHS ASAP IM A STRIPER SO I NEED BARELY THERE CLOTHING!!!! I HAVE TO WORK TONITE AND HAVE NOTHING TO WERE CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME. PLEASE HELP


I'll get you some lingere, but you have to model it for me first. Oh, and the dressing room is broken, so you'll have to change here. But don't worry...........I won't peek


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

sechracer;470764 said:


> which one?


Endicott.... Im in Vestal


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

topdj;470898 said:


> Endicott.... Im in Vestal


Cool, Apalachin here bud.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

sechracer;470269 said:


> Would love to know who that is.......... As I would love to take a picture of their truck and see how bad it is...


Probably not bad now, but $10/ per isnt going to pay the bills. Probably wont have a truck very long at those prices! Hit one unseen object under the snow and its gonna take lots of driveways to pay for a repair. :crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree thats not worth it


The only way he would be making money, is if he had 10 on the same street, and could do them in a hour, that would be $100/hr..


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

might not be bad yet, but if he is looking to actually profit from plowing, he either is beating the snot out of his truck, or.. he is lucky to have a bunch next to eachother.


----------



## red2500 (Dec 31, 2007)

*I think I found a photo of his plow rig!*

I think I found a photo of his plow rig!


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

red2500;473028 said:


> I think I found a photo of his plow rig!


Nah, thats my backup for when the snow is too deep for my GMC.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a guy that lives in Deerfield NH that uses a 2 door subaru with an 8 foot blade fabbed onto the front to plow his yard. I will have to get a pic the next time I goto the inlaws as I pass by his place when I go.


----------

